# Axles



## Dieselhuny (Apr 25, 2016)

Anyone know how much HP the cv shafts will hold up to? And what would you recommend for aftermarket replacement?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Driveshaft Shop for axles. I've seen stock ones hold up to a lot but wheel hop and sticky tires from a dig can snap them. Same for the axle stubs


----------

